# Homemade mixes and calculating protein content etc



## snuffleupagus (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry if this is a stupid question  but how do I work it out so that my mix is nutritionally balanced?


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Snuffleuppagas, there are no stupid questions when you have mice. Generally the way I make sure my mouse mix is nutritionally balanced is i give a little bit of everything. I mix wild bird seed for variety, nuts for protien, grains such as uncooked rice crunched up noodles, and wild harvest rat and mouse food, some catfood/dog food, mouse block, as well as offer the occasional fresh/dry fruit.
Hope that helps


----------

